# Everyone knows the US is doing in the Middle East exactly what Israel planned for decades? Right?



## munkle (May 9, 2018)

In their own words, no one has to make this up. The US is executing Israel's long held plan of regime change across the Arab world, starting with Iraq.

Oded Yinon, Israeli Foreign Ministry, "A Strategy for Israel in the Nineteen Eighties":



> "*Iraq*, rich in oil on the one hand and internally torn on the other, is guaranteed as a candidate for Israel's targets. Its dissolution is even more important for us than that of *Syria*...Every kind of inter-Arab confrontation will assist us in the short run and will shorten the way to the more important aim of breaking up Iraq into denominations as in Syria and in Lebanon..."




Douglas Feith, David Wurmser, Neocons in the George W. Bush administration wrote BEFORE 9/11 in "A Clean Break: A New Strategy for Securing the Realm (Israel)" 1996:



> "Israel can shape its strategic environment...by weakening, containing, and even rolling back *Syria*. This effort can focus on removing Saddam Hussein from power in *Iraq*..."



Feith wrote that paper for Netanyahu. He later became Under Secretary of Defense for Policy, with the highest security clearances and access to the nation's defenses before 9/11.

And General Wes Clark let the cat of of the bag that the invasion of Iraq had nothing to do with weapons of mass destruction.  It was part of a bigger plan, driven by the Zionist Neocons in the Bush White House:



> "...we're going to take out seven countries in five years, starting with *Iraq, and then Syria, Lebanon, Libya, Somalia, Sudan and, finishing off, Iran*." -General Wesley Clark, 2007



And it all started with 9/11. Who was in NYC cheering and high-fiving the burning towers? Israeli Mossad agents.

*It's all in our faces, in black and white. American blood and treasure, national solvency, all gone for Israel. I nominate Americans for the stupidest suckers in world history.*



Oded Yinon


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 9, 2018)

LOL Trump nixing the Iran deal has worked the anti Semites into a lather


----------



## jwoodie (May 9, 2018)

Wesley Clark was a sniveling Gore-Clinton-Obama supporter.  Who cares what he said or thought?


----------



## Sunni Man (May 9, 2018)

The American ZOG (zionist occupied government) kowtows to Tel Aviv's grand plan for a Greater Israel.

Which is why the state of Israel has never declared its borders. Because it is hell bent on stealing more land in the the name of security.   ....


----------



## irosie91 (May 9, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> LOL Trump nixing the Iran deal has worked the anti Semites into a lather



according to APE-MAN munkie------Jonah,-----when he went to  NINEVEH  (Aleppo)   via the
gut of a BIG FISH------was planning the Syrian Civil WAR.      The book of Jonah in the
OT    is very very interesting------the theme is value of "repentence"    and it ALSO 
presages issues of  TROUBLE IN THE AREA OF THE WORLD WHICH IS NOW SYRIA.
but----Jonah did not DO IT.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 9, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> The American ZOG (zionist occupied government) kowtows to Tel Aviv's grand plan for a Greater Israel.
> 
> Which is why the state of Israel has never declared its borders. Because it is hell bent on stealing more land in the the name of security.   ....



Yeah and Syria might still have the Golan Heights if they hadn't went full blown stupid and attacked Israel in the Six Day War


----------



## irosie91 (May 9, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> The American ZOG (zionist occupied government) kowtows to Tel Aviv's grand plan for a Greater Israel.
> 
> Which is why the state of Israel has never declared its borders. Because it is hell bent on stealing more land in the the name of security.   ....



what are the borders of   "DAR AL ISLAM"?        What  "borders"  of Israel have the
muzzie's   "DECLARED"


----------



## Sunni Man (May 9, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> what are the borders of   "DAR AL ISLAM"?        What  "borders"  of Israel have the
> muzzie's   "DECLARED"


Keep digging Irosieyou sound more retarded with every post.  ...


----------



## irosie91 (May 9, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > what are the borders of   "DAR AL ISLAM"?        What  "borders"  of Israel have the
> ...



won't help------I cannot fix the cosmic sewer which is islam.


----------



## irosie91 (May 9, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> LOL Trump nixing the Iran deal has worked the anti Semites into a lather



it takes so little to do so,  sassy.      IN THE HALLOWED HALLS of the   "Islamic republic
parliament"-----grown men-----the leaders of   "the Islamic republic.....leaders of Shiite islam
are jumping up and down and singing    "DEATH TO".........mosque songs.   and burning
flags like  LSD galvanized   hippies of the 60s.       I feel sorry for the people assigned to
cleaning that pig sty


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 9, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Trump nixing the Iran deal has worked the anti Semites into a lather
> ...



I suspect before it's all over Iran is going to regret a few things...Trump and Mattis ain't playing their games


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 9, 2018)

munkle said:


> In their own words, no one has to make this up. The US is executing Israel's long held plan of regime change across the Arab world, starting with Iraq.
> 
> Oded Yinon, Israeli Foreign Ministry, "A Strategy for Israel in the Nineteen Eighties":
> 
> ...


I think your vest is ticking.


----------



## munkle (May 9, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> munkle said:
> 
> 
> > In their own words, no one has to make this up. The US is executing Israel's long held plan of regime change across the Arab world, starting with Iraq.
> ...



Is that you, Ari?  Don't forget ping-pong match in break room!

How Israel and its partisans work to censor the Internet


----------



## irosie91 (May 9, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



do not blame the Iranians for the actions of the  AYATOILETS.     The Ayatoilets
are in power because of  ----<godhelpus>    democracy--------the really benighted
Iranian muzzies out in the sticks-------OUTNUMBER  educated Iranians and voted
the schmucks into office


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 9, 2018)

munkle said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > munkle said:
> ...


Wrong, Abdul Manson. Your anti-Semitic, anti-West murderous terrorism predates the internet by decades.


----------



## Godboy (May 10, 2018)

munkle said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > munkle said:
> ...


American kids "censor the internet" too.






Does anyone recognize this cat? He must be stopped from censoring the internet!


----------



## munkle (May 10, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




You are right.  Overthrowing the democratically elected Iranian president Mohammed Mossadeq didn't help either.  He was bringing modern society to Iran but the CIA didn't like Iranians getting a fair share of their own oil revenues.

https://www.amazon.com/All-Shahs-Men-American-Middle/dp/0471265179&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## irosie91 (May 10, 2018)

munkle said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



wrong again-----the issue INCLUDED  that fact that  "western"  interests that  FUNDED 
THE DEVELOPEMENT OF THE OIL 'BUSINESS'   in Iran----were ABRUPTLY  
thrown out------by nationalization of the industry.     This fact led to some support of the
IRANIAN MONARCHISTS.        Neither the USA nor England invented the damn 
PEACOCK THRONE


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 10, 2018)

munkle said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Marxist terror sympathizer. 
There was no such thing as the Cold War and Iran didn’t border the USSR. 
Lying sack of shit.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (May 10, 2018)

munkle said:


> In their own words, no one has to make this up. The US is executing Israel's long held plan of regime change across the Arab world, starting with Iraq.
> 
> Oded Yinon, Israeli Foreign Ministry, "A Strategy for Israel in the Nineteen Eighties":
> 
> ...


How dare those damn Jews not wanting their future progeny glowing in the dark.


----------



## georgephillip (May 10, 2018)

munkle said:


> In their own words, no one has to make this up. The US is executing Israel's long held plan of regime change across the Arab world, starting with Iraq.
> 
> Oded Yinon, Israeli Foreign Ministry, "A Strategy for Israel in the Nineteen Eighties":
> 
> ...


*It is hard to comprehend how Yinon could write in the 1980s about the destruction of Iraq and Syria as part of a long term goal for Israeli supremacy over the Middle East; obviously, he was a man ahead of his times.

Did he anticipate the fall of the USSR?

http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/pdf/The Zionist Plan for the Middle East.pdf
*
"At the outset of the nineteen eighties the State of Israel is in need of a new perspective as to its place, its aims and national targets, at home and abroad. 

"This need has become even more vital due to a number of central processes which the country, the region and the world are undergoing. We are living today in the early stages of a new epoch in human history which is not at all similar to its predecessor, and its characteristics are totally different from what we have hitherto known. 

"That is why we need an understanding of the central processes which typify this historical epoch on the one hand, and on the other hand we need a world outlook and an operational strategy in accordance with the new conditions. 

"The existence, prosperity and steadfastness of the Jewish state will depend upon its ability to adopt a new framework for its domestic and foreign affairs."


----------



## Death Angel (May 10, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> The American ZOG (zionist occupied government) kowtows to Tel Aviv's grand plan for a Greater Israel


Tel Aviv?

Jerusalem is, and always will be Israel's eternal capitol


----------



## georgephillip (May 10, 2018)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> munkle said:
> 
> 
> > In their own words, no one has to make this up. The US is executing Israel's long held plan of regime change across the Arab world, starting with Iraq.
> ...


If "those damn Jews" would stop stealing their neighbors' land and water, they wouldn't have to worry about  radioactive decay.


----------



## irosie91 (May 10, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> munkle said:
> 
> 
> > In their own words, no one has to make this up. The US is executing Israel's long held plan of regime change across the Arab world, starting with Iraq.
> ...



nope----not odd at all------keep in mind--those think tanks include  Iraqi expats who knew
INTIMATELY what was going on in  Iraq-------the entire Career of Saddam was an unstable
mess-------and people were well aware of the Shiite/Sunni shit that has been going on for
more than 1000 years.      It is CLEARLY NOT CONSPIRACY----it is an attempt to adapt
to the FACTS


----------



## jillian (May 10, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> LOL Trump nixing the Iran deal has worked the anti Semites into a lather



trump nixing the Iran deal has made most normal people sick.

the anti-semite scum just come along for the ride.


----------



## jillian (May 10, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > munkle said:
> ...



anti semite loser say what?

maybe your terrorisrts should stop firing missiles into land that isn't theirs and was never theirs.


----------



## irosie91 (May 10, 2018)

jillian said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Trump nixing the Iran deal has worked the anti Semites into a lather
> ...



seems to me that MOST PEOPLE are neither sickened or rendered INVIGORATED
by this neither here nor there edict by Trump


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 10, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> munkle said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



What about Israel's anti-West murderous terrorism like the King David Hotel Bombing, the Lavon Affair, or the U.S.S Liberty bombing?


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 10, 2018)

22 h 11 min (1,157.4 mi) via Route 1

Somebody in this conflict near Golan Heights had to go a little over a 1000 miles to get there......

Ummm..........which side would that be..........Are they lost.


----------



## jillian (May 10, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



then you're not paying attention.

if you think we want psycho neoconwackjob bolton doing the same dance he did with the debacle that is Iraq, you're sadly mistaken

and to be fair, anyone who's part of the 30% that isn't nauseated by Donald isn't really in the mainstream of anything.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 10, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> munkle said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Marx was a Jew, and some of the most vicious USSR mass murderers were Jews.

But, but, but it's Israel that we must support over Iran.

I call bull.


----------



## iceberg (May 10, 2018)

munkle said:


> In their own words, no one has to make this up. The US is executing Israel's long held plan of regime change across the Arab world, starting with Iraq.
> 
> Oded Yinon, Israeli Foreign Ministry, "A Strategy for Israel in the Nineteen Eighties":
> 
> ...



well then it's fate. why fight it?


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 10, 2018)

jillian said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


That's Obama's war. He ended Bush's victory and started a war of his own.


----------



## irosie91 (May 10, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > munkle said:
> ...



sheeeesh ------you had to DIG back more than 70 years to find three episodes ----none
of which constitute terrorism.      BTW  who died in the LAVON incident?      Did your
catechism whore claim that people died?      BTW---just what was the King David Hotel
at that time?    Did your catechism whore describe children playing in the hotel swimming
pool?       BTW-----ever served in the NAVY?      I did-----I saw lots of  DEATH BY MILITARY 
ACCIDENT even during peace time .   --------every year-------I SERVED in peace time------
the theatres of war------ACCIDENTS ARE RAMPANT


----------



## irosie91 (May 10, 2018)

jillian said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



the issue this time is    DIFFERENTIAL NAUSEA-----------Kerry/Hillary nausea is a lot more
overwhelming than is     Donald nausea


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 10, 2018)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> munkle said:
> 
> 
> > In their own words, no one has to make this up. The US is executing Israel's long held plan of regime change across the Arab world, starting with Iraq.
> ...



Israel has nukes, Iran does not.


----------



## irosie91 (May 10, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > munkle said:
> ...



Marx had ancestors who were jews-------Jesus was a lot more Jewish than was
Marx.     Marx wrote a book----lots of Russian   ECONOMICS AND SOCIOLOGIST 
geeks wrote very similar books      Ever read   MICKHAIL BAKUNIN?       Of course
not-----way above your idiot head. ----------he was  catholic/ortho like you and far
more actively DANGEROUS


----------



## MaryL (May 10, 2018)

Bullshit yadda yada XXXOOOXXXOOOXXOOO



[/QUOTE] Bullshit.  If Israel wanted anything, it would have been co-existence with it's frigging  neighbors. All their Arab wonderful Muslim neighbors want is to exterminate their  Jewish neighbor .   Um, it's  like that. We  would ALL  get along just fine if  all the rules and standards are applied to everyone all  in the real world across the board, period.


----------



## irosie91 (May 10, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > munkle said:
> ...



so?     Israel never used a nuke-------thousands of Shiite sluts have tied bombs to their
stinking whore asses for the GLORIOUS GOAL of blowing children to bits-------and become
your  "goddesses


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 10, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



Judas Iscariot who betrayed Jesus was the most Jewish of the 3.


----------



## georgephillip (May 10, 2018)

jillian said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...


Greedy Jews were never that special.




*"Israel's Attempts to Preserve a Racist Heritage*
New legislation reflects the desire to approve at the constitutional level the establishment of 'Arab-free'communities around the country"

Israel's attempts to preserve a racist heritage


----------



## irosie91 (May 10, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



re-read the book and ask yourself------WHO WAS CAIAPHAS-------and remember---
you are a child of ROME.      POLAND-----HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE.     Jesus was a
Pharisee jew--------Iscariot is a creature not clearly historic


----------



## irosie91 (May 10, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Ha'aretz is the Israeli equivalent of  the Manhattan ONION


----------



## Preacher (May 10, 2018)

munkle said:


> In their own words, no one has to make this up. The US is executing Israel's long held plan of regime change across the Arab world, starting with Iraq.
> 
> Oded Yinon, Israeli Foreign Ministry, "A Strategy for Israel in the Nineteen Eighties":
> 
> ...


Hell no. These biblethumping israeltards think their almighty god stands with israel blah blah blah. They are all UnAmerican Israel Firster Chickenhawks who will cheer war on as long as its not THEIR kid dying for Israel in a war in the ME. They can't back shit up they just crack jokes and whine about muh antisemitism.


----------



## georgephillip (May 10, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > munkle said:
> ...


Did those experts in the corporate think tanks remember to factor in a Soviet nuclear response to a US/Israeli invasion of Iraq or Syria in 1982?


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 10, 2018)

I ask again...............Are the Iranians LOST.............They are there to fight ISIS...............but are near the Golan Heights..........

Someone please give map reading instructions to these forces please.............To the east are the remaining ISIS......

Thank you


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 10, 2018)

The only answer is a one state solution. Those Palleys gots ta go.


----------



## georgephillip (May 10, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


*Still yearning for the Euphrates?
*
"The claim has been made that Yinon's article was adopted by members of the Institute for Zionist Strategies in the American administration until it was putatively taken up as a way to further American interests in the Middle East, as well as achieving the Jewish dream of a state 'from the brook of Egypt to the Euphrates', encompassing the majority of the Middle East, as written in the Hebrew Bible.[13]"

Yinon Plan - Wikipedia


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 10, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > munkle said:
> ...


Iran wants me and you dead, Israel, not so much.


----------



## Indeependent (May 10, 2018)

munkle said:


> In their own words, no one has to make this up. The US is executing Israel's long held plan of regime change across the Arab world, starting with Iraq.
> 
> Oded Yinon, Israeli Foreign Ministry, "A Strategy for Israel in the Nineteen Eighties":
> 
> ...


So let me get this straight...
Israel is manipulating the world and you came here to tell 50 people.
You think (perhaps a word that shouldn't be applied to one as stupid as yourself) you should perhaps be on MSNBC or CNN alerting the GOYIM?
Or perhaps you might be concerned that the Mossad knows who you are and you still have an Internet connection?
The Jews are tracking you...you know that's the case.
So wear eyeglasses with rear mirrors.


----------



## georgephillip (May 10, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> I ask again...............Are the Iranians LOST.............They are there to fight ISIS...............but are near the Golan Heights..........
> 
> Someone please give map reading instructions to these forces please.............To the east are the remaining ISIS......
> 
> Thank you


The Iranians are in Syria at the request of the Syrian government.
Not so much for the Israeli and US forces.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 10, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I ask again...............Are the Iranians LOST.............They are there to fight ISIS...............but are near the Golan Heights..........
> ...


ISIS is to the East of them.....what's left of them.....

Perhaps you could give them map classes and teach them how to read a Compass.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 10, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



I think Zionist Globalists are the ones who want more to die on the whole.

This is what I support so long as Israel exists.

I don't recognize your nation, sorry.

Catholic states of America should dismantle the Zionist states of America.


----------



## georgephillip (May 10, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Give that compass to your commander-in-chief


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 10, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Deflection noted and ignored.......

I ask again why did they come over a 1000 miles to sit on the Golan Heights border...........................


----------



## georgephillip (May 10, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Because the US destroyed a sovereign state on the opposite side of the planet from its homeland. 




Who do you blame for that?


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 10, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Terrorism and a severe misunderstanding of the Middle East.  Bush thought that if we gave them a taste of Freedom it would change the landscape.  He failed to understand that the countries in the middle east are ruled by religion............different culture.

If 9/11 wouldn't have happened.............we wouldn't be at War.


----------



## georgephillip (May 10, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


911 was a response to decades of US meddling in the Middle East, primarily its support for Israel.
There's no bigger source of terror on the planet.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 10, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Terrorists meddle in Israel all the time. They claim Jews and Israel have no right to exist.

We are killing them by the thousands.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 10, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (May 11, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > munkle said:
> ...


And Iran is the top sponsor of terrorism around the world.  So......


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (May 11, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > munkle said:
> ...


When your attacked that kind of shit tends to happen.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 11, 2018)

This is so amusing !!

The same leftists who laugh at and call the notion of a Deep State in the US government "funny" and "paranoid".....

Run around in their diapers Flailing about a "_Jewish Deep State controlling the US_"....


----------



## Snouter (May 11, 2018)

Actually the "deep state" is mostly ZOG.  Not sure if that is funny, ironic, racist or whatever, but in the information age, cannot be denied.



Death Angel said:


> Tel Aviv?
> 
> Jerusalem is, and always will be Israel's eternal capitol



"Cause Yahweh ( a demonic baal -who never existed except in the mind of racist rabbis and who hated everyone on Earth but his chosen - who he also hated most of the time ) said so!


----------



## Snouter (May 11, 2018)

The middle east needs a complete de-nuclearization.  Israel needs to lead by example and neutralize the military grade nuke material they stole from Pennsylvania in the 60's.

Discussion Israel's Influence, Mar 18 2016 | Video | C-SPAN.org


----------



## georgephillip (May 11, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Terrorism and a severe misunderstanding of the Middle East. Bush thought that if we gave them a taste of Freedom it would change the landscape. He failed to understand that the countries in the middle east are ruled by religion............different culture.


When did a military occupation that resulted in the murder,maiming, and displacing of millions of civilians become "a taste of freedom"? Of all the blunders in US History, the invasion of Iraq occupies the pinnacle of arrogance and ignorance.


----------



## georgephillip (May 11, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Terrorists meddle in Israel all the time. They claim Jews and Israel have no right to exist.
> 
> We are killing them by the thousands.


*Israel was created by terrorists.

The Dark Side of Israeli Independence
*
"The two most infamous Jewish terror militias were Irgun and Lehi, led respectively by Menachem Begin and Yitzhak Shamir, both future Israeli prime ministers. 

"Irgun was by far the most prolific of the two terror groups, carrying out a string of assassinations and attacks meant to drive out the British. 

"On July 22, 1946, Irgun fighters bombed the King David Hotel in Jerusalem, killing 91 people, including 17 Jews, an attack still celebrated in Israel today. 

"They bombed and shot up crowded markets, trains, cinemas and British police and army posts, killing hundreds of men, women and children. 

"Meanwhile, Lehi assassinated British minister of state Lord Moyne in Cairo in 1944, while planning to kill Winston Churchill as well."


----------



## georgephillip (May 11, 2018)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> When your attacked that kind of shit tends to happen.


*When thousands of European migrants (including many illegals) began invading Palestine a century ago while proclaiming their intention to replace the indigenous population with a Jewish majority "homeland",  the non-Jews understandably resisted their extermination.

The Dark Side of Israeli Independence*

"At its core, Zionism is a settler-colonial movement of white, European usurpers supplanting Arabs they often viewed as inferior or backwards. 

"Theodore Herzl, father of modern political Zionism, envisioned a Jewish state in Palestine as 'an outpost of civilization opposed to barbarism.' Other early Zionists warned against this sort of thinking. 

"The great Hebrew essayist Ahad Ha’am wrote:

"We… are accustomed to believing that Arabs are all wild desert people who, like donkeys, neither see nor understand what is happening around them. But this is a grave mistake. The Arabs… see and understand what we are doing and what we wish to do on the land. If the time comes that [we] develop to a point where we are taking their place… the natives are not going to just step aside so easily."


----------



## Indeependent (May 11, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > When your attacked that kind of shit tends to happen.
> ...


And a billion Arabs couldn’t stop them.
Hmmm....


----------



## georgephillip (May 11, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...


*After the Jews hid behind an iron wall of British bayonets for a generation.

Vladimir Jabotinsky: The Iron Wall - We and the Arabs (1923)
*
"That the Arabs of the Land of Israel should willingly come to an agreement with us is beyond all hopes and dreams at present, and in the foreseeable future. 

"This inner conviction of mine I express so categorically not because of any wish to dismay the moderate faction in the Zionist camp but, on the contrary, because I wish to save them from such dismay. 

"Apart from those who have been virtually 'blind' since childhood, all the other moderate Zionists have long since understood that there is not even the slightest hope of ever obtaining the agreement of the Arabs of the Land of Israel to “Palestine” becoming a country with a Jewish majority..."

"In this sense, there are no meaningful differences between our “militarists” and our 'vegetarians.' 

"One prefers an iron wall of Jewish bayonets, the other proposes an iron wall of British bayonets..."


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 11, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## Indeependent (May 11, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Moron, the British *prevented* what they considered *too many* Jews from entering Israel.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 11, 2018)

Britain, France, Australia and others put the nails in the coffin of the Ottoman Empire.

Just like France and Italy pounded them in Northern Africa.

None of the countries in the Middle East even existed then.


----------



## georgephillip (May 11, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


*The War to End All Wars?



*
"The *Battle of Beersheba* (Turkish: _Birüssebi Muharebesi_, German: _Schlacht von Birüssebi_)[Note 1] was fought on 31 October 1917, when the Egyptian Expeditionary Force (EEF) attacked and captured the Yildirim Army Group garrison at Beersheba, beginning the Southern Palestine Offensive of the Sinai and Palestine campaign of World War I."

Battle of Beersheba (1917) - Wikipedia


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 11, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


That charge took Gaza..............and flanked the Turks.............Was the beginning of the end of the Turks there.  Allied forces then moved through the region and took Jerusalem..............

It had been a stalemate for quite some time.  The light Horse did what the armies could not do in No mans land strategy.

Bottom Line.......Ottomans lost.............and the Empire was in it's final Stages........After WWI the Greco Turkish War nearly ended Turkey......but Turkey eventually drove the Greeks out.   Seems countries still wanted some pay back for the hundreds of years of Ottoman Rule.


----------



## georgephillip (May 11, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Bottom Line.......Ottomans lost.............and the Empire was in it's final Stages........After WWI the Greco Turkish War nearly ended Turkey......but Turkey eventually drove the Greeks out. Seems countries still wanted some pay back for the hundreds of years of Ottoman Rule.







"*Annotation:* On January 22, 1917, President Woodrow Wilson addressed the Senate and appealed for 'peace without victory' to settle the conflict in Europe. This plea occurred a little more than two months before the U.S. entered the war against Germany. Wilson addressed the U.S. Congress on April 2, 1917 to request permission to declare war upon Germany. A formal declaration of war followed four days later, on April 6, 1917."
Digital History

*Had the US stayed out of that war, the same revolutions that toppled the Russian Czar and his family of useless eaters would have happened in England and Germany.*


----------



## tigerred59 (May 11, 2018)

*Trump is nothing but an international puppet to any leader willing to kiss his fat white ass...this country is gonna rule the day, they allowed this mad man in the white house....and I pray to God, I live long enough to see it suffer as a result of it. We are all over do for a reckoning and God has never liked ugly*


----------



## Indeependent (May 11, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Bottom Line.......Ottomans lost.............and the Empire was in it's final Stages........After WWI the Greco Turkish War nearly ended Turkey......but Turkey eventually drove the Greeks out. Seems countries still wanted some pay back for the hundreds of years of Ottoman Rule.
> ...


Muslims never surrender in war; they need to be exterminated.


----------



## georgephillip (May 11, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Some Muslims surrender.

*Battle of Beersheba (1917) - Wikipedia*

*"Casualties[edit]*
The XX Corps captured 419 prisoners while Desert Mounted Corps captured 1,528 Ottoman soldiers.[205] Ottoman casualties were believed to be about half that number,[1] while around 500 dead were found on the battlefield."


----------



## Indeependent (May 11, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Mazal Tov!
Too bad for all the others.
I also remember Muslims surrendering to Napolean, who allowed them to leave after they took an oath not to attack again.
They came back and attacked Napolean and Napolean had to exterminate the lying mother fuckers.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 11, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Terrorists meddle in Israel all the time. They claim Jews and Israel have no right to exist.
> ...


Not sure of your point. It was wrong then, but right now?


----------



## georgephillip (May 11, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (May 11, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


My point is that Israel has been wrong for fifty years


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 11, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



And you cite the Palestinians as proof of your claim? lol

Those useless nerds need to go. Israel will have Palestine full of food and health in no time.


----------



## georgephillip (May 11, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> And you cite the Palestinians as proof of your claim? lol
> 
> Those useless nerds need to go. Israel will have Palestine full of food and health in no time







65 Israeli laws that discriminate against non-Jews


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 11, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > And you cite the Palestinians as proof of your claim? lol
> ...



Animals is appropriate. More like useless nerds. They gots ta go, so the useless land they occupy can become fruitful and multiply.


----------



## georgephillip (May 11, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


*Is this your inspiration?

65 Israeli laws that discriminate against non-Jews
*
"Immediately after taking power in 1933, the National Socialist German Workers’ Party — commonly known as the Nazi Party — began a program called 'Aryanization' to strip Jews of their rights. 

"The intent was to make Germany an 'Aryan' state, using 'laws' to force Jews to leave. The Nazis adopted more than 400 laws that targeted Jews at every level, including non-citizen Jews living under German occupation. 

"After Germany invaded Poland in 1939, beginning the Second World War, the process changed. Jews, and other non-Aryans, were sent to concentration camps, where they were killed."


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 11, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Never Again.


----------



## Indeependent (May 12, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Yes...mature adults always present their case using a meme.


----------



## georgephillip (May 13, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


*Whenever a case pertains to events in the Middle East, Hasbara is far more that a meme; it is a systematic propaganda effort to justify western imperialism and colonialism from the "brook of the Nile to the Euphrates."




"Israeli Propaganda Isn't Fooling Anyone – Except Israelis*
'Hasbara' is the Israeli euphemism for propaganda, and there are some things, said the late ambassador Yohanan Meroz, that are not 'hasbarable.' One of them is Israel’s treatment of the Palestinians."

*Israeli propaganda isn't fooling anyone – except Israelis
*


----------



## Indeependent (May 13, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Isn't it amazing how a billion Arabs, some of which are the world's wealthiest people, can't fix things for those poor Palis?


----------



## georgephillip (May 13, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


*I have trouble seeing Arab responsibility for the plight of today's Palestinians?

Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia
*
"His Majesty's government view with favour the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of this object, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine,"

*Maybe we should send the bill to




*


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 13, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Maybe, but they would just mark it return to sender.

The League of Nations established Palestine and the United Nations followed suit with Israel 20 years later.


----------



## Indeependent (May 13, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


That because you believe in revisionist history.
Revisionist history, at this point in time, is becoming more and more irrelevant to most of the civilized world.


----------



## georgephillip (May 13, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


*Neither the League of Nations nor the UN would have become involved with relocating thousands of European Jews to a "land without a people," without Lord Rothschild and the Zionists agitation.

Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia
*
"The declaration was contained in a letter dated 2 November 1917 from the United Kingdom's Foreign Secretary Arthur Balfour to Lord Rothschild, a leader of the British Jewish community, for transmission to the Zionist Federation of Great Britain and Ireland. The text of the declaration was published in the press on 9 November 1917..."

"The opening words of the declaration represented the first public expression of support for Zionism by a major political power. 

"The term 'national home' had no precedent in international law, and was intentionally vague as to whether a Jewish state was contemplated. 

"The intended boundaries of Palestine were not specified, and the British government later confirmed that the words 'in Palestine' meant that the Jewish national home was not intended to cover all of Palestine. 

"The second half of the declaration was added to satisfy opponents of the policy, who had claimed that it would otherwise prejudice the position of the local population of Palestine and encourage antisemitism worldwide by 'stamping the Jews as strangers in their native lands'"


----------



## georgephillip (May 13, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Do you believe Jews alone among all people in History are entitled to control land their ancestors briefly ruled thousands of years ago? If so, why?


----------



## Indeependent (May 13, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Arabs start war.
Arabs lose.
Arabs cry.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (May 14, 2018)

Great, just what the USMB needed -- another Nutzi!


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (May 14, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (May 14, 2018)

Islamic law exists to serve the interests of the Muslim community and of Islam.  [Therefore,] to save Muslim lives and for the sake of Islam's survival it is obligatory to lie, it is obligatory to drink wine* [if necessary]."
-- Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini, July 31, 1981.

*Intoxicants are strictly prohibited in Islam.


----------



## Linkiloo (May 14, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Arabs blow themselves up and return to Allah.
Arabs create maps that begin with "Palestine", a geographical area belonging to all residents, and then end with Israel.
Arabs can't make a new start for themselves like all others do who are displaced by war, famine and other events.
Arabs can't look forward but seek their grater empire, all the while claiming others do.
Cognitive dissonance.


----------



## irosie91 (May 14, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> munkle said:
> 
> 
> > In their own words, no one has to make this up. The US is executing Israel's long held plan of regime change across the Arab world, starting with Iraq.
> ...



very astute>>>>"This need has become even more vital due to a number of central *processes which the country, the region and the world are undergoing*.    He was right


----------



## irosie91 (May 14, 2018)

Ria_Longhorn said:


> Islamic law exists to serve the interests of the Muslim community and of Islam.  [Therefore,] to save Muslim lives and for the sake of Islam's survival it is obligatory to lie, it is obligatory to drink wine* [if necessary]."
> -- Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini, July 31, 1981.
> 
> *Intoxicants are strictly prohibited in Islam.




SO?    in fact not only do muslims drink alcohol-----there is a huge drug addition problem 
THRUOUT the Islamic world


----------



## Indeependent (May 14, 2018)

Ria_Longhorn said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Please explain how a bunch of nomads with no central government or infrastructure *ruled* the land.


----------



## Indeependent (May 14, 2018)

Ria_Longhorn said:


> Islamic law exists to serve the interests of the Muslim community and of Islam.  [Therefore,] to save Muslim lives and for the sake of Islam's survival it is obligatory to lie, it is obligatory to drink wine* [if necessary]."
> -- Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini, July 31, 1981.
> 
> *Intoxicants are strictly prohibited in Islam.


But beheading is encouraged.


----------



## PredFan (May 14, 2018)

munkle said:


> In their own words, no one has to make this up. The US is executing Israel's long held plan of regime change across the Arab world, starting with Iraq.
> 
> Oded Yinon, Israeli Foreign Ministry, "A Strategy for Israel in the Nineteen Eighties":
> 
> ...



Perhaps Israel has planned it, it’s still the right and justvthing to do.

The other thing that is right and just would be to pound the Palestinians into complete submission. They are murderous ignorant barbarians who have no place in the modern world.


----------



## georgephillip (May 14, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Where did the Jews of Israel get their weapons in 1948?




"We spent the day cleaning off the grease in which the rifles and submachine guns had been packed. They had been manufactured in Czechoslovakia for Adolf Hitler’s army (but arrived too late for World War II). Thus the second phase of the war began."
Who really started the 1948 war and when


----------



## irosie91 (May 14, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



some people had old left-over guns from active duty service in other armies and some
were purchased here and there.      Your idiot question is kinda like asking ---"where
did the IRA get its guns"?.    Where did the arabs get their guns?    where to you get
your mushrooms?.     My eyewitness says that most of the Israeli soldiers back then were
unarmed.... some depended on  "Molotov cocktails"


----------



## georgephillip (May 14, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > munkle said:
> ...


*Do those central processes you mention include imperialism?

http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/pdf/The Zionist Plan for the Middle East.pdf
*
"The (Yinon) plan operates on two essential premises.

"To survive, Israel must 1) become an imperial regional power, and 2) must effect the division of the whole area into small states by the dissolution of all existing Arab states.

"Small here will depend on the ethnic or sectarian composition of each state.

"Consequently, the Zionist hope is that sectarian-based states become Israel's satellites and, ironically, its source of moral legitimation."

*How would you define Israel's "source of moral legitimation"?*


----------



## Indeependent (May 14, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


From American Jews.
What happened to the billions given to the Palis and Gazans?
It went into bombs.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 14, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Would have, could have, should have.

They did.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 14, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


By becoming a world power and economy, growing lush orchards from the same rubble that still exists in Palestine. All in half a century.


----------



## MaryAnne11 (May 14, 2018)

munkle said:


> In their own words, no one has to make this up. The US is executing Israel's long held plan of regime change across the Arab world, starting with Iraq.
> 
> Oded Yinon, Israeli Foreign Ministry, "A Strategy for Israel in the Nineteen Eighties":
> 
> ...



You posted exactly what I have seen all along.

Who was it caped Doug Feith,” The dumbest man on earth” and now we have John Bolton, second dumbest.


----------



## georgephillip (May 14, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Ria_Longhorn said:
> ...







"Between June 1947 and October 31, 1949 the Jewish agency (later to become the Israeli government) seeking weapons for Operation Balak, made several purchases of weapons in Czechoslovakia, some of them of former German army weapons, captured by the Czechoslovak army on its national territory, or newly produced German weapons from Czechoslovakia's post-war production. 

"In this deal, sale activities of Czechoslovak arms factories were coordinated by a special-purpose department of the _Československé závody strojírenské a kovodělné, n.p._(Czechoslovak Metal-Working and Engineering Works, Nat.Ent.) Holding, called _Sekretariát D_ (Secretariat D), headed by Gen. Jan Heřman (ret.).

"The deliveries from Czechoslovakia proved important for the establishment of Israel."

Arms shipments from Czechoslovakia to Israel 1947–49 - Wikipedia


----------



## Indeependent (May 14, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


And the Arabs did dipsquat for their “brothers”.
You can’t escape the fact that Arabs are self serving pieces of shit.


----------



## georgephillip (May 14, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> And the Arabs did dipsquat for their “brothers”.
> You can’t escape the fact that Arabs are self serving pieces of shit.


Who told you that?




A greedy Jew?


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 14, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Czechoslovakia is one of several countries moving their embassy to Jerusalem. I guess they'll all be moving back to Tel Aviv after Trump leaves office.

Lots of moving in the future.


----------



## georgephillip (May 14, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


*Moral legitimation has little to do with material gain, especially when the gains come from stealing farms, homes, businesses, and bank accounts:




The forgotten story of the original Jaffa oranges*

"'The citrus industry is perceived in the Israeli consciousness as an exclusively Zionist pioneering effort. In fact, the Palestinian-Arab citrus industry predated it, and for most of the period, until 1948, exceeded it in both physical area and quantity of exports,' Karlinsky and co-author Prof. Mustafa Kabha, from the Open University, wrote in an article recently published in the historical journal Zmanim. (Karlinsky has also published a book in English on the subject: 'California Dreaming: Ideology, Society, and Technology in the Citrus Industry of Palestine, 1890-1939.') "


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 14, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


All of those Palestinian fruit orchards must have blown away like their homeland is about to.


----------



## georgephillip (May 14, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


"Brief history • 1516 – 1917 Ottoman Empire • 1917 – 1947 British Mandate – 1917 Balfour declaration • 1948 United Nations proposed partition – Arabs rejected partition – Jews declared the State of IsraelEgypt, Syria, Lebanon, Iraq and Jordan invaded but were beaten back"
https://www.elra.eu/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/Land-Registry-in-Palestine-by-Joy-Bailey.pdf

*What makes you think only Jews are special enough to provide land registration services?*


----------



## georgephillip (May 14, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Are you predicting al-Nakba 2.0?




2018 Gaza border protests - Wikipedia


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 14, 2018)

munkle said:


> In their own words, no one has to make this up. The US is executing Israel's long held plan of regime change across the Arab world, starting with Iraq.
> 
> Oded Yinon, Israeli Foreign Ministry, "A Strategy for Israel in the Nineteen Eighties":
> 
> ...


Everyone knows most Americans don't give a fuck........


Except far left morons


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 14, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


I'm proposing a one state solution. Those Palleys gotta be useful for something besides throwing rocks.


----------



## irosie91 (May 14, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



right away-----be sure to hold your breath until it happens


----------



## georgephillip (May 14, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


One democratic state solution with universal suffrage?
Would that not imply an end to the Jewish state?


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 14, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


To the victor go the spoils. Let them duke it out.


----------



## georgephillip (May 14, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Fair fight?


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 14, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Nothing is fair, junior. Especially in war.


----------



## georgephillip (May 14, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


How many wars have you been in, Killer?


----------



## Indeependent (May 14, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Ria_Longhorn said:
> ...


You want the Jews out?
Go for it.
Oh!  I forgot...
1.8 billion Arabs already tried 5 times and got their asses handed to them.
Plus, thanks to telecommunications, no one with half a brain believes your lies any more.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 14, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Enough to know nothing is fair. 

It's another reason to turn Palestine over to the Israelis. Those Palleys are useless.


----------



## georgephillip (May 14, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...







BDS Movement


----------



## georgephillip (May 14, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Enough to know nothing is fair.
> 
> It's another reason to turn Palestine over to the Israelis. Those Palleys are useless.







Again.
Haven't you ever wondered why a few greedy Jews get millions of innocent Jews persecuted again and again and again?
Persecution of Jews - Wikipedia


----------



## Indeependent (May 14, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Do you realize almost everyone here thinks you're an immature asshole raghead?


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 14, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Enough to know nothing is fair.
> ...


Yes, I've often wondered why that Jew Hitler slaughtered all those Jews.

Palleys up next.


----------



## Linkiloo (May 15, 2018)

Georgie is looking for a fair war.


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 15, 2018)

munkle said:


> In their own words, no one has to make this up. The US is executing Israel's long held plan of regime change across the Arab world, starting with Iraq.
> 
> Oded Yinon, Israeli Foreign Ministry, "A Strategy for Israel in the Nineteen Eighties":
> 
> ...



Israel know Trump is easily played.


----------



## georgephillip (May 15, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> munkle said:
> 
> 
> > In their own words, no one has to make this up. The US is executing Israel's long held plan of regime change across the Arab world, starting with Iraq.
> ...


Trump is a racist, born and bred. The first time his name appeared in the New York Times it was as a defendant in a racial discrimination lawsuit. Of course, Israeli Jews would find him a useful bigot.




1973 | Meet Donald Trump


----------



## georgephillip (May 15, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...







*https://www.globalresearch.ca/israel-at-seventy-symbol-of-war-racism-reaction/5640405

"A dog of war unleashed by the U.S.*

"More than anything, Israel is an agent of war, since its formation..."

"Israel has attacked all bordering countries, some, like Lebanon, repeatedly and for decades. It occupied or annexed all of historic Palestine and territory from Lebanon, Egypt, Syria and Jordan. 

"This not because it had to do so to survive. 

"It is because imperialism backed the formation of Israel on stolen Palestinian land, not as a homeland for Jewish people but as an agent of war against Arab independence. 

"The Holocaust survivors who populated it were meant to fight and die for imperialism. 

*"To this end, the U.S. has given this country of 8.5 million people $254 billions (2016 dollars) since its formation. *

"Most of this is in sophisticated offensive weapons and spy equipment. Israel has been constantly at war with its neighbors for the benefit of U.S. imperialism."


----------



## georgephillip (May 15, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Yes, I've often wondered why that Jew Hitler slaughtered all those Jews.
> 
> Palleys up next.


How can racist Israeli Jews create an exclusively Jewish state when 20% of Israeli citizens are Palestinians?


----------



## Indeependent (May 15, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I've often wondered why that Jew Hitler slaughtered all those Jews.
> ...


You mean the Arabs who help the Israeils quell all the potential terrorist attacks on a daily basis?


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 15, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > munkle said:
> ...



I'm not sure if he's a racist. I think he's an arrogant prick, self centered, all of that shit. It's not necessarily racism, it's a superiority complex over ALL PEOPLE.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 15, 2018)

munkle said:


> In their own words, no one has to make this up. The US is executing Israel's long held plan of regime change across the Arab world, starting with Iraq.
> 
> Oded Yinon, Israeli Foreign Ministry, "A Strategy for Israel in the Nineteen Eighties":
> 
> ...



Nice photoshopped avatar dumbass!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 15, 2018)

munkle said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > munkle said:
> ...



That looks a lot like where I work, but I recruit Americans for our military,


----------



## georgephillip (May 15, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Stop stealing Palestinian land and water: stop using their children for target practice, and your threat of "potential terrorist attacks" will drop precipitously.
Gaza Activist: Israel's Massacres Won't Stop Our Struggle (1/2)
btw, Jews are the Terror in Palestine.
But you already knew that.
Right?


----------



## Indeependent (May 15, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


How much do you get paid per post?
I can imagine your Mullah walking up and down the room watching each of his low wage posters post stupid memes 24/7.


----------



## georgephillip (May 15, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


*Trump definitely regards himself as a superior being, and I suspect he acquired that belief from his father at a time when bigots were far less careful about airing their views about race in public:

Opinion | Donald Trump’s Racism: The Definitive List
*
"Donald Trump has been obsessed with race for the entire time he has been a public figure. He had a history of making racist comments as a New York real-estate developer in the 1970s and ‘80s. 

"More recently, his political rise was built on promulgating the lie that the nation’s first black president was born in Kenya. 

"He then launched his campaign with a speech describing Mexicans as rapists.

"The media often falls back on euphemisms when describing Trump’s comments about race: racially loaded, racially charged, racially tinged, racially sensitive. 

"And Trump himself has claimed that he is 'the least racist person.' 

*"But here’s the truth: Donald Trump is a racist. 

"He talks about and treats people differently based on their race. 

"He has done so for years, and he is still doing so."*


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 15, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I've often wondered why that Jew Hitler slaughtered all those Jews.
> ...


I already answered this. Those useless Palleys gotsta go.


----------



## georgephillip (May 15, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> How much do you get paid per post?
> I can imagine your Mullah walking up and down the room watching each of his low wage posters post stupid memes 24/7.


Are you Hasbara?


----------



## georgephillip (May 15, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Go where...


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 15, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Give them 60 days to find a new hovel to live in. 

Then game's on.


----------



## Indeependent (May 15, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > How much do you get paid per post?
> ...


I read history from sites not called FuckTheJews.org


----------



## McRocket (May 15, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> LOL Trump nixing the Iran deal has worked the anti Semites into a lather



Exactly the kind of factless, ad hominem/trolling comment I expect from you.

Keep it up...you are good for a laugh.


----------



## georgephillip (May 15, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


You're much better at killing women and children, remember?




*"Israel’s Second Lebanon War Remains a Resounding Failure*
The army has improved training, and the air force is cooperating better with Military Intelligence. But the pounding of the Home Front will only be greater next time."
Israel’s Second Lebanon War remains a resounding failure


----------



## Indeependent (May 15, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


And yet another out of context meme.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 15, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


I've never killed anyone, but I see those Jews have knocked down quite a few of those rock throwers the past few days.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## eagle1462010 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## eagle1462010 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## georgephillip (May 15, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Have you read much about a Semitic Union?




*"An Israeli-Palestinian Federation Is Still the Way*
The old dream of a Semitic union still has a chance - a political and economic union similar to the EU."
An Israeli-Palestinian federation is still the way


----------



## Indeependent (May 15, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


What's the *Muslim* Union?
*Murdering *anyone who doesn't believe exactly what *you* believe.
Thanks to Cable, Smart Devices and the Internet, you can't hide your *bullshit *behind memes anymore.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 15, 2018)

McRocket said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Trump nixing the Iran deal has worked the anti Semites into a lather
> ...



Oh look it's the dimbulb who couldnt remember what he posted and I made look foolish.


----------



## georgephillip (May 15, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


*I have also never killed anyone, and I've also noticed how...*




*Jews have also knocked down quite a few victims who were a hundred yards away from the nearest rock thrower.*

Israel Slaughters Unarmed Palestinian Protesters While Trump Admin. Shouts 'Hamas!'

"The Israeli military killed 60 and wounded 2,200 Palestinians protesters in one day, as Ivanka Trump and Jared Kushner opened the US embassy in Jerusalem. Journalist Ali Abunimah says the Trump administration is misleadingly pointing the finger at Hamas to distract from Israel’s crimes."


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 15, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Palis should have stayed home


----------



## georgephillip (May 15, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


*"Uri Avnery* (Hebrew: אורי אבנרי‬, also transliterated *Uri Avneri*, born 10 September 1923) is an Israeli writer and founder of the Gush Shalom peace movement..."

Uri Avnery - Wikipedia

"After the Egyptian Revolution of 1952 Avnery used his editorials in _HaOlam HaZeh_ to call for a preventive war against Egypt, arguing that 'the reactionary Arab regimes' would attack Israel 'the minute Arab superiority in weapons over Israel is great enough.'[11] 

"He began to revise his views after the 1956 Suez Crisis, which ended in Israeli withdrawal and strengthened Nasser.[12] 

"In June 1957 Avnery suggested that Israel aid Palestinians in overthrowing the Hashemite monarchy in Jordan (a 'product of imperialism'); Israel would then form a federation with the new Palestinian Jordanian state.[12] 

*"In the late 1950s Avnery was among the founders of the group Semitic Action, which argued for a regional federation of Israel and its neighbors."*


----------



## irosie91 (May 15, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



You have ANY FOOTAGE at all of any PEACEFUL protests by "Palestinians"   going on
at the  Gaza/Israel border.     -------I was in PEACEFUL protests during the 1960s and 70s.  
We walked around holding signs------or sat on the grass holding signs------and sang songs. 
THAT IS A PEACEFUL PROTEST ----------we were warned and watched each other ----NOT TO 
LITTER--------and we blocked no ones passage thru the area.       Jettisoning Molotov cocktails and
rocks at people is NOT  "PEACEFUL PROTEST"-------your notion that someone in the massive
aggression who caught a bullet did not have a weapon in his hand at the time he was hit makes
him a  "peaceful"  protestor---------is  PSYCHOTIC.     Everyone present at a Molotov cocktail
and rock throwing  fest is  GUILTY -----just as is everyone present at a  LYNCHING PARTY.  
ANYONE who wants to be a peaceful protestor-------here is my sage advice-------when rocks and
bombs start flying-----and fires are set-----TIME TO LEAVE and find a real peaceful protest 
ELSEWHERE


----------



## georgephillip (May 15, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Their homes were stolen by greedy Jews.




Why do you think thieves deserve reward?
Maps


----------



## irosie91 (May 15, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Avneri is a FAILED POLITICIAN  in Israel for about half a century------He writes for  the sensationalist
rag    HA ARETZ   and ------sings for his supper at parties held by jerks who consider themselves 
AVANT GARDE---------you might just as well be quoting  mad magazine   or   the  LENNY BRUCE 
ARCHIVES


----------



## irosie91 (May 15, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



whose homes were stolen and when ???    you got names and places ???      I know lots of people who lived
 in the middle east whose homes were stolen-----
all of them are jews.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 15, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Most of it was desert.................which the Israelis cultivated.................nomads passed by and their camels took a dump while passing through.........LOL


----------



## georgephillip (May 15, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Have the Racist Jews of Israel decided to launch al-Nakba 2.0?
Will you celebrate?




Some things never change.


----------



## georgephillip (May 15, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


How many Jews in Palestine had their homes, farms, businesses, and bank accounts stolen by non-Jews?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 15, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



You are the terrorists who stole people's property. (The Zionists)


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 15, 2018)

The Muzzies here want Israel gone.........well


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 15, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> The Muzzies here want Israel gone.........well



How many Zionist terrorists on this forum want Muslims exterminated?


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > The Muzzies here want Israel gone.........well
> ...


Get your head out of your asses..................and get back to me.................Spend your money on helping people and stop using it on guns..........stop teaching your kids to strap bombs on themselves and killing themselves..................

In other words get out of the 7th Century and stop your BS.


----------



## georgephillip (May 15, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


*Palestine was not all desert before the arrival of Jews.

Maps*

"Between the time of partition and the declaration of Israel on 78% of historic Palestine in 1948, the newly formed Jewish state had depopulated (through massacres, expulsion orders, and fear tactics) over 400 villages and made refugees of at least 726,000 Palestinians (see U.N.).

"As Moshe Dayan put it, 'Jewish villages were built in the place of Arab villages. You do not even know the names of these Arab villages, and I do not blame you because geography books no longer exist, not only do the books not exist, the Arab villages are not there either.'"

"Learn more about refugees."


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 15, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



You Zionists are the #1 problem.

Your Zionists include Eichmann behind the Holocaust, W. Bush, H.W Bush, LBJ, and Israel bodies strewn all over the place by Zionist maniacs.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Your quest for another Ottoman Empire will FAIL....................Your quest to destroy Israel will FAIL.................

Good Luck gif stands.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 15, 2018)

Its a lessen to be learned...this whole thread...I'm amazed at how many people hate Israel so much they have grown blind to our real enemy...very enlightening thread....


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 15, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



LOL @ you dumb Zionist brutes... I have a name celebrating Jan III Sobieski's victory over Islamic Turks, and I support them?

I support a Catholic Empire, which calls for Zionist Chimps to vacate the U.S.A, and Israel because Israel was once Roman (Italian land) longer than it was Jewish, and because Catholic France, and Spain owned most of the U.S.A territories before the U.S.A did.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 15, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Its a lessen to be learned...this whole thread...I'm amazed at how many people hate Israel so much they have grown blind to our real enemy...very enlightening thread....



The real enemy are the Zionists like shit W Bush who got 6,000 Americans killed, and over 100,000 Iraqis killed, as he also brought in tons of Muslims, and Mexican illegals.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 15, 2018)

I'm still waiting for an answer to my question...what do the "Palestinian people want"?


----------



## Rambunctious (May 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The real enemy are the Zionists like shit W Bush who got 6,000 Americans killed, and over 100,000 Iraqis killed, as he also brought in tons of Muslims, and Mexican illegals


I'm not a fan of the Bush family...never have been...What do the Palestinian people want?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 15, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> I'm still waiting for an answer to my question...what do the "Palestinian people want"?



What is it America, and Israel want?

More blood, the blood of Genocide, and Terrorism like Yesterday's Terroristic Massacres by Israel?


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


The entire world map of countries were given boundaries decided by War.............that has never changed in the history of mankind.........

The arabs of the middle east have had caliphates since inception................the inquisition via Islam that never ended............entire cultures are killed because they don't believe as they do...............especially christians............Islam promotes the most RADICAL BIGOTS and RACIST in the world.............and they KILL THOSE WHO DON'T COMPLY.......................which is what you want for Israel.

You want the land...............take it..........you've tried before...........and failed.......and you will fail again.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> What is it America, and Israel want?
> 
> More blood, the blood of Genocide, and Terrorism like Yesterday's Terroristic Massacres by Israel?


Why do you refuse to answer that question? What do the Palestinian people want?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 15, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



The Zionists are offensive, they waste our tax dollars, and American lives for Israel on their Zionist wars, and then they brng in shit loads of Muslims, Hispanics, and others to destroy our culture.

Apparently the Zionists only think borders are for Israel.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 15, 2018)

Are there no brave honest anti Zionist out there that will answer that question? What do the Palestinian people want?


----------



## Rambunctious (May 15, 2018)

*What do the Palestinian people want?*


----------



## Rambunctious (May 15, 2018)

That question kills this conversation every time...


----------



## irosie91 (May 15, 2018)

[QUOTE="georgephillip, post: 19931754, member:
*Palestine was not all desert before the arrival of Jews.
*
When was that   "BEFORE THE ARRIVAL OF JEWS"  --
   'in palestine'  ????


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 15, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Are there no brave honest anti Zionist out there that will answer that question? What do the Palestinian people want?



I'm not a Palestinian, but the Zionists have been pissing off my Polish people too.

They think the Zionists don't owe Palestine a dime for land lost to Terrorist Israel but that Poland owes Israel money for Jewish property lost to Nazis, and Soviets.

Personally I support a World where Jews are assimilated, and everyone else exists.

They don't have a real country, they insulted everybody by not assimilating.

It's time Jews assimilate, and accept Christ.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Are there no brave honest anti Zionist out there that will answer that question? What do the Palestinian people want?
> ...


That's not an answer...are you a coward or something? answer the damn question...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 15, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



I think Palestinians want their country, without a bunch of Parasite Vermin Terrorists stealing, killing, and destroying them since the 1940's.


----------



## irosie91 (May 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (May 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



the only people called  "PALESTNIAN"  in the 1940s
were jews. -------are you citing   the 1940s as the time of
the BEGINNING OF THE ARRIVAL OF JEWS


----------



## sealybobo (May 15, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> LOL Trump nixing the Iran deal has worked the anti Semites into a lather


Aren’t those trump voters? I saw trump defend those anti semites after one of them ran over a crowd killing a girl. Very fine people on both sides trump said


----------



## Rambunctious (May 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You don't want to answer the question because you know the answer...


----------



## irosie91 (May 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



you are beyond wacked out.        Israel was never
ROMAN LAND-----it was invaded by barbaric nuts who
entertained their sluts by feeding people to lions for
a few years


----------



## Indeependent (May 15, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Congratulations!
Perhaps you can clone yourself and rid the world of the 300,000 Muslims who yearn for Jihad.


----------



## Indeependent (May 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


*Your* job is to post facts *out of sequence*, not to make up bullshit...you have *failed *in your job.


----------



## irosie91 (May 16, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




what are you calling   "Palestine"?     there was no country called "Palestine"   back then-----how about we deal with the MIDDLE EAST where jews have lived for something like 4000 years and were a  "NATION"   long
before the rapist pig of mecca was born.    How many jews were pillaged, rape and enslaved by muslims in the 1400 years of Islamic rampage?     MILLIONS.


----------



## irosie91 (May 16, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



make that tens of millions-------as to hindus and Zoroastrians-----make that HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS


----------



## irosie91 (May 16, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



as to Christians-----probably at least tens of millions


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 16, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



The Palis never in history have had their own country or nation to call home.

Try again


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 16, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> *What do the Palestinian people want?*



Dead Joos


----------



## irosie91 (May 16, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > *What do the Palestinian people want?*
> ...



the palis want what their Imams TELL them to
want--------dead jooos,   dead  hindoos,   dead
Christians,     dead Buddhists -------anyone not
willing to lick the shitty ass of their "god" -----
muhummad and PAY them for being muslim
dogs.      If I had not heard it in mosques---I would
never make this claim


----------



## georgephillip (May 16, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> You have ANY FOOTAGE at all of any PEACEFUL protests by "Palestinians" going on
> at the Gaza/Israel border. -------I was in PEACEFUL protests during the 1960s and 70s.
> We walked around holding signs------or sat on the grass holding signs------and sang songs.
> THAT IS A PEACEFUL PROTEST ----------we were warned and watched each other ----NOT TO
> LITTER--------and we blocked no ones passage thru the area. Jettisoning Molotov cocktails and


*Do you remember Sharpeville?



*
"The Sharpeville massacre was an event which occurred on 21 March 1960, at the police station in the South African township of Sharpeville in Transvaal (today part of Gauteng)*."*
*Sharpeville massacre - Wikipedia*

*The Jewish state has been swirling the South African drain for decades. Your latest blood-letting in Gaza will only hasten your demise.*


----------



## irosie91 (May 16, 2018)

your post makes no sense


----------



## georgephillip (May 16, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Avneri is a FAILED POLITICIAN in Israel for about half a century------He writes for the sensationalist
> rag HA ARETZ and ------sings for his supper at parties held by jerks who consider themselves
> AVANT GARDE---------you might just as well be quoting mad magazine or the LENNY BRUCE
> ARCHIVES


*Your Hero?




"All the Scandals Involving Netanyahu, and Where They Stand*
Sara's looming indictment, German subs affair, bribery suspicions and trusted Netanyahu associates have you confused? Here's a breakdown of each of the investigations"
All the scandals involving Netanyahu, and where they stand


----------



## Indeependent (May 16, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > You have ANY FOOTAGE at all of any PEACEFUL protests by "Palestinians" going on
> ...


Uh huh.


----------



## irosie91 (May 16, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Sobie  has it-----He said   that he saw the IDF----shooting at peaceful people------Be patient---he will
post the footage of the   "PEACEFUL PALESTNIANS"


----------



## georgephillip (May 16, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> I'm still waiting for an answer to my question...what do the "Palestinian people want"?


----------



## Rambunctious (May 16, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting for an answer to my question...what do the "Palestinian people want"?



You can't tell me in your own words? a simplification is what I'm looking for not some prolonged mumbo jumbo...


----------



## georgephillip (May 16, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Timeline of the history of the region of Palestine - Wikipedia[/URL][/B]
> ...


----------



## Indeependent (May 16, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Nice theories with zero evidence.
But that’s what historians get paid to do.


----------



## saltydancin (May 16, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting for an answer to my question...what do the "Palestinian people want"?



the light at the end of the tunnel - Hamas are not complete idiots.
Hamas leaders think they are getting paid by Allah sending jihad masses for support of an Islam fabricated misnomer of an immaculate conception to keep Christians subjugated to pedophilia slavery.


----------



## georgephillip (May 16, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Congratulations!
> Perhaps you can clone yourself and rid the world of the 300,000 Muslims who yearn for Jihad.


Better yet.
Rid the world of this




The United States Is Innocent and Has Never Killed Anyone - Pressenza


----------



## irosie91 (May 16, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



George is into protozoans


----------



## Rambunctious (May 16, 2018)

Well since no anti Zionist on the board can answer the question I will give it a go...The Palestinians want the Jews to leave Israel by any means necessary...dead or alive...they hate the fact that non Muslims are living in Israel...they hate people of different faith whether they be Jewish or Christian or Buddhist....
They are modern day throwback bigots and should not be tolerated in a civilized world...I don't give a rip on what happened in the past its time for the adults in the world to put a stop to this kind of openly sanctioned bigotry...
The Jewish people will never leave Israel nor should they...its time for the Palestinians to come into the modern day and stop this throwback nonsense and do whats best for themselves....and that is to accept the world as it is and fit in...


----------



## Indeependent (May 16, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


I prefer intelligent, kind hearted women.


----------



## georgephillip (May 16, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


irosie favors kosher carcinogens


----------



## Indeependent (May 16, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Yawn....


----------



## georgephillip (May 16, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...







JERUSALEM—Describing the terrifying yet valiant experience to his fellow battalion members, Israel Defense Forces soldier Yossi Saadon recounted Tuesday his harrowing, heroic war story of killing an 8-month-old Palestinian child during a violent attack against protesters. 'It was a heart-pounding experience—there was smoke and gunfire all around me, and I made a split-second decision to hurl that canister of tear gas at the encroaching infant cradled in her father’s arms,'"
https://www.theonion.com/idf-soldier-recounts-harrowing-heroic-war-story-of-kil-1826048745


----------



## saltydancin (May 16, 2018)

How unfortunate having to take the Rehnquist Reichquest Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality super ego owner of the key to one nation under God with equal justice under law where admission is denied from a fabricated misnomer of an immaculate drug conception as an Islam Muslim holding the key to the Christian church in Israel to continue the "man is God" murder spree.


----------



## munkle (May 16, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...





SassyIrishLass said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...





SassyIrishLass said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...





SassyIrishLass said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...




Another Joo lie.  The Palis had orchards and vineyard going back hundreds of years, olive trees live to be hundreds of years old giving fruit.  Guess these refugees in 1948 getting kicked out of their houses are just going on a picnic, right?






Palestine had extensive agriculture.

Isn't it true that Palestine was destitute until Israelis made its desert bloom? - Palestine Remembered







Another Joo myth is "made the desert bloom."  Not really.  They just are stealing from the Palestinians land which is anywhere near water, and cutting down their trees.  That's the settlers.  These are really evil people.  Watch these IDF tough guys cut down a poor farmer's tree, the only means of support for his family.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 16, 2018)

munkle said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Wtf does an orchard have to with nation's and countries...which Palastine has never been either one of.

Dumbass


----------



## munkle (May 16, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> munkle said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



The orchards prove that Palestinians were already there.


----------



## georgephillip (May 16, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> munkle said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


*Sassy or Stupid?

Do Palestinians Exists, or Don't They?  That's The Question? - Palestine Remembered

"Famous Quotes
*
"Michael Bar-Zohar (one of Ben-Gurion's official biographers) openly admitted that it was a myth that 'Palestine was an empty land,' and to a certain degree, he managed to explain the evolution of the myth, he wrote:

"Whatever became of the slogan: _A people without a land returns to land without a people_? 

"The simple truth was that Palestine was not an empty land, and the Jews were only a small minority of its population. 

"In the days of the empire building, the Western powers had dismissed _natives_ as an inconsequential factor in determining whether or not to settle a territory with immigrants. 

"Even after the [1st] world war, the concept of self-determination . . . . was still reserved exclusively for the _developed_ world." (Michael Bar-Zohar, p. 45-46."
*
Why are so many Jews terrified by the concept of self-determination?*


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 16, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > munkle said:
> ...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 16, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> munkle said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Hate to break it to you but Arabs were a majority of Palestine since at least the 1500's up into the 1940's.

So sorry about your brain, and OCD issues.

Like most Zionists you're clearly inferior beings.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 16, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Well since no anti Zionist on the board can answer the question I will give it a go...The Palestinians want the Jews to leave Israel by any means necessary...dead or alive...they hate the fact that non Muslims are living in Israel...they hate people of different faith whether they be Jewish or Christian or Buddhist....
> They are modern day throwback bigots and should not be tolerated in a civilized world...I don't give a rip on what happened in the past its time for the adults in the world to put a stop to this kind of openly sanctioned bigotry...
> The Jewish people will never leave Israel nor should they...its time for the Palestinians to come into the modern day and stop this throwback nonsense and do whats best for themselves....and that is to accept the world as it is and fit in...



Why don't you give up your House for a Jewish homeland, you foolish Zionist ogre.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 16, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Official nation or not, the dirty Zionists displaced the Palestinians living there.

No one cares what  a dirty  Zionist colonist, and peddler of Human misery has to say.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 16, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > munkle said:
> ...


Everyone is inferior to you and your CULT...............We are infidels because we aren't part of the cult.............

You must punish us................You must make sure no one steps on your HOLY SOIL..............and you must make sure your toilets don't face Mecca..............That is against the Building codes over there.  LOL


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 16, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...




You Zionist Anglo dregs are a major problem, you killed millions between W. Bush, and H.W Bush,

Just because I'm not like you Hick Brits, and recognize the problem of Zionism doesn't make one an Islamist.

You stupid Hicks don't understand most of the World doesn't really give 2 shits about Israel like you primitive Hick Beasts do.

We are thinkers, and you are dirty Negs, who loot, and shoot.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 16, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Your side isn't thinking much going to the border of Israel and starting shit....................Then go.............look at the evil IDF......................

Your side has been doing that crap since 48


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 16, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Like when Israel displaced just short of 1 million Palestinians in the Nakba, committing Deir Yassin Massacre?

Yup, still the same old Jewish  Zionist terrorists.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 16, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Why don't you give up your House for a Jewish homeland, you foolish Zionist ogre


There are groups you can attend to cure that attitude...I do not live in Israel...I'm not even Jewish...I'm an American and I know who my enemy is...its not Israel...if that changes I'll let you know...OK?


----------



## saltydancin (May 16, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Guess this historical rendition brings up the obvious question: how many Jewish Zionists were killed & displaced prior to the Nakba by Palestinians starting almost 2000 years earlier being the Islam pedophilia slavers they've always been ?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 16, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you give up your House for a Jewish homeland, you foolish Zionist ogre
> ...



Israel is an enemy of America, explain how it's not?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 16, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Why not give up England to  the Roman Empire, and the U.S.A to France, and Spain?

Just because you were there at one time, doesn't give you the right to immigrants to steal, oppress, and kill many people born on that territory.

Explain how it does?


----------



## saltydancin (May 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



England fought the Roman Empire & won it's religious independence to a certain extent as protestant while France & Spain might actually exist due to USA intervention in WW II......


----------



## saltydancin (May 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Guessing it's not when Israel can't read the Koran & more of the Torah/Talmud to find those passages which elevated Islam to "death to the infidels" status with Muslims holding the key to whether Christians in that "serve the Pope or die" crusade were practicing enough pedophilia slavery controlling Jews to Islam's satisfaction as this Christian Nation's Rehnquist supreme swastika up Uranus court of thieving US Constitution-old glory arsonists & it's fabricated misnomer of an immaculate drug conception just as Islam & it's flying carpets with a fabricated misnomer of an immaculate conception in a virgin birth to subjugate Hebrews over the past 2000+ years as courageous......


----------



## munkle (Jun 1, 2018)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> munkle said:
> 
> 
> > In their own words, no one has to make this up. The US is executing Israel's long held plan of regime change across the Arab world, starting with Iraq.
> ...



They are stupid because willing to burn down the whole Middle East in their pipe dream to become a regional empire, not realizing that they are the smallest country in the M.E.  A single nuke on Tel Aviv would take out the entire country.  I'm sure Pakistan would be happy to look the other way while Al Qaeda stole one.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 1, 2018)

munkle said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > munkle said:
> ...



I prefer the burn the whole--OTHER PART OF THE MIDDLE EAST


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 1, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...




OH THE POETRY-----I CAN DETECT DAVID'S HARP---tingling----so beautiful----ETHEREAL.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 1, 2018)

The Research Rabbit Whole:  9/11Edition: Ken O'Keefe - "The Greater Israel Project"  from the 1982 Game Plan - Oded Yinon - "Strategy for Israel"

"The plan operates on two essential premises. To survive, Israel must 1) become an imperial regional power, and 2) must effect the division of the whole area into small states by the dissolution of all existing Arab states. Small here will depend on the ethnic or sectarian composition of each state. Consequently, the Zionist hope is that sectarian-based states become Israel's satellites and, ironically, its source of moral legitimation."
http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/pdf/The Zionist Plan for the Middle East.pdf (p.3)

*Aside from the irony of Zionist moral legitimation, Yinon's plan was inconceivable when it was published in the 1980s since the USSR would never have permitted the sort of wholesale regime change we see in Iraq and Syria today. 

Israel's current posturing against Iran is being incorporated into its domestic agenda of removing all Palestinians from Palestine, and both tracts got a huge shot in the arm when Trump moved into the White House.*


----------



## saltydancin (Jun 2, 2018)

While John Bolton wants a regime change in Iran before 2019 ! Therefore, he wants to use the Iranian MEK terror-sect ("employable, vivid opposition"), that was removed from the terror list by Hillary Clinton in 2012. Even Americans got killed by them. So again, we see the deep state connection: Clinton - Bolton - Trump. All those who warned of Clinton starting WWIII can now be seen frenetically cheering Trump who is eager to start WWIII. However, MEK comprises only a few thousand members, they are unable to perform a regime change for Uncle Sam. But we cannot expect psychopaths to either know or care. They just want blood.

Translate:
Nach Ausstieg aus Atomabkommen: John Boltons blutige Pläne für den Iran

Iranian Group M.E.K. Wins Removal From U.S. Terrorist List now have Hamas leader in Gaza Yahya Sinwar said, in an interview with the Lebanese Al-Mayadeen TV channel, that with the help of Iran, Hamas has managed to significantly develop its capabilities. Sinwar added that Iran has provided Hamas’s Izz Al-Din Al-Qassam Brigades and other Gaza factions "a lot of money, equipment, and expertise." He further said that his organization had "excellent" relations with Hizbullah and that there is coordination on an "almost daily" basis between the two organizations, and described Hamas’s relations with Iran, the IRGC, and Qasem Solimani as "strong and warm." The interview aired on May 21.
Following is a transcript:
Host: If Israel launches a military attack against Gaza, will we be witnessing unprecedented surprises, the likes of which we have not seen in the Israeli aggressions of 2014, 2012, and 2009, and 2008 against Gaza?
Yahya Sinwar: Absolutely. This is certain and beyond any doubt. Our resistance in the Gaza Strip has greatly developed its capabilities first and foremost thanks to Allah, but also with the help of the righteous free men of our nation – first and foremost the Islamic Republic of Iran, which has provided the Al-Qassam Brigades and the other factions of the resistance a lot of money, equipment, and expertise, even before the [Israeli] aggression, but especially after it. It has provided us a lot of resources, which allowed for great development of our capabilities.
[…]
Yahya Sinwar: We have excellent relations with our brothers in Hizbullah. Our relations with them are extremely developed. We work together and coordinate and are in touch on an almost daily basis. The relations are at the best stage ever. Similarly, our ties with the Islamic Republic of Iran, with brother Qasem Soleimani and the other brothers in the IRGC leadership are very strong, powerful, and warm. Our relations with the Islamic Republic are excellent.

Hamas Leader in Gaza Yahya Sinwar: We Are Coordinating with Hizbullah, Iran on an Almost Daily Basis

Another proof to the evil terror Paleshtino Jihado way of life.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 2, 2018)

thanks------seems like -----SOS  (same old stuff)     I wish
I knew more about    M.E.K.    ------a summary----
Iran is tight with Hamas,      Iran is tight with Assad,
Iran is tight with  MB,   Iran is tight with bloody HOUTHIS,     M.E.K is another player of
dubious construct


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 2, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> thanks------seems like -----SOS  (same old stuff)     I wish
> I knew more about    M.E.K.    ------a summary----
> Iran is tight with Hamas,      Iran is tight with Assad,
> Iran is tight with  MB,   Iran is tight with bloody HOUTHIS,     M.E.K is another player of
> dubious construct


They are tight with terrorism period .  Maybe give them another 150 billion bribe like Obama did.  Then the terrorist will be nice.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 2, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks------seems like -----SOS  (same old stuff)     I wish
> ...



all true,  eagle.   BUT--it is good to know more of the
finer points.      During world war II ----our enemies
included  NAZI GERMANY,    PSYCHOTIC TOJO,  
and  Somewhat befuddled  Mussolini.     All three were evil, but different manifestations thereof.    I have a sense   (without intellectual justification)  that  the 
MEK  people---might be on the edge----like LIMBO
people. <<<< like the average Italian during world war II


----------



## saltydancin (Jun 2, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> thanks------seems like -----SOS  (same old stuff)     I wish
> I knew more about    M.E.K.    ------a summary----
> Iran is tight with Hamas,      Iran is tight with Assad,
> Iran is tight with  MB,   Iran is tight with bloody HOUTHIS,     M.E.K is another player of
> dubious construct



M.E.K. might as well be the Middle East KKKlan as waiting for a proverbial forum ban from another website in the churchstate of Islamo-Nazi security which doesn't want the US tied to any of it publically.


----------



## saltydancin (Jun 3, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> thanks------seems like -----SOS  (same old stuff)     I wish
> I knew more about    M.E.K.    ------a summary----
> Iran is tight with Hamas,      Iran is tight with Assad,
> Iran is tight with  MB,   Iran is tight with bloody HOUTHIS,     M.E.K is another player of
> dubious construct



Probably preplanning of Hamas & Iran to overrun Israel while knowing more of M.E.K. & Clinton's cronies support in tracing their businesses might be an outline of what those burning Bush's business was tight with Arabs & Al Qaeda before 9/11.


----------

